# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Problem në hapjen e iMac

## Nocturnal

Pershendetje,
Me dhuroi dikush nje iMac 350 mhz. Me sa di une eshte i vitit 2000.  Problemi lind ne startup.  Ku e hap, nuk jep shenje tjeter vecse nje folder (si ato te Windows po blu) ne mes te ekranit dhe ne intervale 1 sekondeshe dalin nje pikepyetje dhe stema e iMac.  Tastiera dhe mouse nuk pergjigjen fare.
Ka pasur ndonjeri ndonje eksperience te tille?  Nese keni ndonje sugjerim mund te ma thoni.
Faleminderit.

----------


## darwin

Eshte e cuditshme sesi nuk te pergjigjen tastiera dhe miu, sepse duhet te jene (by default) te aktivizuara. iMac 350 (Blue Bondy - kam idene) duhet t'i kete te lidhura nepermjet portave USB. Eshte pak procedure e bezdisshme te ri-inicosh rom-in e kompjuterit, por bej nje prove thjesht duke levizur modulin RAM njehere dhe ta vendosesh prape ne vend.

Pikepyetja pulsuese ne kartelen blu qe te del, eshte per shkak te sistemit operues qe duhet te jete korruptuar. Mundohu te gjesh sa mb RAM ka kompjuteri, sepse nese i ka 128 mb (megjithse dyshoj per iMac 350) atehere kaloje direkt ne OS X 10.3 Panter, sepse eshte versioni me i avancuar qe mund te perballoje iMac model i vjeter. Eshte dhe i mire, sepse e kane optimizuar (nuk e di si thuhet ne shqip) per kompjuterat e vjeter. Nese ka me pak (llogjikisht 64 Mb) duhet ta kalosh ne Mac OS 9.1 klasik, sepse operon shume mire dhe me te.

Por fillimisht, patjeter do te duhet te besh operative tastieren dhe miun, sepse nuk mund te besh asgje pa keto. Ne rast se shikon _rreze drite_ atehere:

gjej CD te sistemeve operative (ka kopje ane e mbane ne internet).

Provo fillimisht OS X (version 10.1, 10.2 ose 10.3 - nuk ka shume rendesi, mjaft qe te punoje, se mund te rinovohet me pas sistemi operativ..)

Kur ndez kompjuterin fut cd-ne me sistemin operues dhe mbaj tastin C te tastieres te shtypur deri sa te dale stema e qeshur e Mac 

per Mac OS X te del si kjo:

..

pastaj ndiq udhezimet qe te jep vete sistemi per tu instaluar.

Nese te del lajmerim (Ky sistem operues nuk mund te instalohet ne kete kompjuter) atehere me siguri qe ka 64 mb, dhe OS X nuk mund te instalohet.. 

ne kete rast,
gjej nje cd te OS 9 (ose 9.1 se eshte me i mire akoma) dhe fut cd-ne.. pastaj serisht mbahet shtypur tasti C ne tastiere (gjithmone nese kjo e fundit do te funksionoje) dhe te del menuja e instalimit te OS 9.. te kesh parasysh qe kur ndizet OS 9 klasik nepermjet diskut, ne tavolinen e punes (desktop) ke nje imazh sfondi me stema UFO-sh dhe shkruan CD ane e mbane..

ndiq udhezimet qe do te te dalin ne ekran.. Mos e formato diskun sepse mund te kete materiale qe mund te te hyjne ne pune.

Pamjen e meposhtme e ke rreth sekuences se bootimit ne Mac OS klasik nga cd. (versioni 8, dhe bere nga perngjasues - emulator - por thjesht te kesh idene).



Nese nuk ecen, shkruaj ndonje gje ketu te tema qe te kuptohet situata e tastieres dhe miut.

(keshille _eksperti_, me demek.. hehe)

----------

